# Craigslist Monark Huffy?



## jpromo (Jul 11, 2011)

This looks like a good bike for the price. Any thoughts? Looks like a Huffy made Monark and I know one person on here who will appreciate this especially.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/2488019652.html


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2011)

That bike is not a 1957, it is from the 1960's. It is a Huffy built bike, I can't see any Monark labeling. If it had the chaingaurd and the tank (IF it had one), it would be priced right. But missing those parts, I would talk him down to $40 or $50.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I passed on it. Can't buy everything  and I'm waiting for a real good find that seems to eventually come for everyone on here.


----------

